# gelded donkey problems



## miniluck (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello I was just wondering if any one has had this happen we have had " Walter" for 6 years we got him gelded right away when we got him and he was a yearling he has always been in with mini mares and we have never had a problem until last fall when he decided that he wants to breed them.. he will go through the whole act. is this normal?? thank you for reading and if any ones got any info to help out it would be great thank you Darcy


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

Well hopefully someone can give you some advice, I have never gelded a donkey, but have horses. Sometimes the older they are when they get gelded the more they will act like a stud still...but at a yearling I would think he would not act that way, but maybe if the mares are in heat it is still triggering something.....


----------



## miniluck (Aug 12, 2008)

RJRMINIS said:


> Well hopefully someone can give you some advice, I have never gelded a donkey, but have horses. Sometimes the older they are when they get gelded the more they will act like a stud still...but at a yearling I would think he would not act that way, but maybe if the mares are in heat it is still triggering something.....



thank you.. yeah we dont know he has always been in with mares.. but it just started.. thanks again for reading my post..


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, I posted something similar this spring. My gelded jack, went through the motions with my jenny, she went into heat for the first time at 18 months old, he was 3 years. I was scared that his gelding didn't work, so I got in touch with his original breeder and they assured me that he indeed was gelded. So my guess is that it will happen...... OH!


----------



## miniluck (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for the reply.. I'm guessing its happens often.. thanks again







Emily's mom said:


> Hello, I posted something similar this spring. My gelded jack, went through the motions with my jenny, she went into heat for the first time at 18 months old, he was 3 years. I was scared that his gelding didn't work, so I got in touch with his original breeder and they assured me that he indeed was gelded. So my guess is that it will happen...... OH!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

I have gelded two of the jacks born here, both as yearlings. I never had any problems. But I did geld a hinny at the age of 2 years and for the following two years..he wanted to breed every mare in sight...non stop! He seemed to be twice as bad as he was before he was gelded. He did eventually out grow the urge, but it took him 2 years before he did. I would say this is normal to try to go thru the whole act..I know my hinny sure did. OH! Its not good however for the mares, as they can get infections. I did have to seperate my hinny, as any mare that just glanced his way...he thought was "HIS" Now, he is back in with all the mares and is just a good little fellow. Hopefully it will just be a passing thought in your donkeys mind. It does seem odd that he would first start to do that now after all this time and being in with the mares.


----------

